# Kornit 932 - Error in MotorOnOff Command - 91 Ampllifier...



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

Help! 
We have a 2007 Kornit 932 NDS Thunder. Upon Startup yesterday, We successfully homed, then when we went to print, the machine sprayed fixative, and then the platen stopped and we got the following message:

"Error in MotorOnOff Command - 91 Amplifier not in run status."

Upon reading other threads, we have tried the following:
- Clean Encoder Strip
- Cleaned Encoder Reader
- Re-seat all cables in platen (serial converter)
- removed computer, cleaned, re-seated com 2/3 boards

NOTE: The X-Axis reader registers movement when we manually move platen in and out. so the encoder reader is likely good.

Error code comes up instantly when we initiate "motor on" in maintenence mode. Once or twice, the platen moved a couple inches, but mostly remains static. 

All cables appear to be in good working order. HELP!


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

on another note, I just noticed the original error message read: "Error in set position x91 amplifier not in run status"

after our troubleshooting steps, the problem persists, but error now reads: "error in motoronoff command - 91 amplifier not in run status"

HELP!!!


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

have a look at the drives in elec cabinet, any error code there?
This msg comes when drive loses signal from encoder, if scale is cleaned also try cleaning encoder reader,
next step is encoder cable


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

thanks for your reply! So I'm a rookie owner operator. Can you be more specific with respect the the electric cabinet and the and error codes (where is that?). We cleaned the encoder reader, and cables visually inspected (doesn't mean it's not bad).

Thanks, Darren


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

sorry I just noticed you cleaned encoder reader, did you restart?
once this error is on drive it must be powered down to clear, if it keeps coming back, check encoder reader is correctly positioned over scale, if it always stops in one spot - the cables at fault.


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

Elec cabinet is doors at rear of machine, 2 x drives on left hand side, you should see a red dot or dash in the window, but can also read E, A number etc


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

My dad is the one who cleaned the encoder reader, and he stated that he re-positioned it, but we will double check again in the AM. As of right now, we get no movement at all on X-axis, the error code comes up immediately. we will reposition, and cycle power again. if not, then I think it's time to replace cable.


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

Will check for error codes in elec. cabinet tomorrow AM. will post findings in 12 hours!


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

no movement at all seems unlikely to be cable, error code on drive will be best indication to troubleshoot.
cheers


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

okay....left drive shows "E" when I get the error previously posted.


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

E is encoder error, start with checking reader position, then cleaning scale again, try to move pallet into different position before starting see if it moves, could still be the cable, even though it looks ok it is always moving and they do go.
Last thing is the drive itself, not common but does happen too.
good luck

Chris


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay. so we have followed the steps, still no solution. Noticed that the "E" error on the drive appears immediately upon start-up, without trying to move platen at all. Starting to think the next step is cable replacement.


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

Does it go to E before initialising or only after? Can you still see the position moving in motion control when you move the pallet?
If you are certain the encoder reader is clean and positioned correctly you will have to try cable next.


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

Update: We have noticed, that if we start up with the platen all the way to the front, we do not get an error. Then, when I slowly move the platen towards the rear, it errors out (on the drive) after moving forward 3 or 4 inches. This is without having the software up. And yes, we can still see the position moving in motion control when we manually move platen.


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

okay, so it still points to either Scale (clean, not damaged), Reader (clean, position) or Cable.
Check scale carefully at the point where the error occurs.
Try starting with pallet in position before error point and use motion control "find backward limit"
it should move toward the front, when you "find forward limit" it will error at position.
Be certain encoder reader is positioned right, I had this recently where I could see the scale figures moving but a slight shift of reader fixed it.
Try also to remove cable ties from cable and to move it around a bit. If you can get a replacement you can try it before fitting inside carrier. sorry I can't help much more but its definitely one of them.


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

your insight and recommendations have been tremendous. We will try the final recommendations before throwing parts at the problem. Thanks so much for sticking with us, I'll post when the problem is fixed for the benefit of others. If you are ever in Huntsville Alabama, beer and dinner is on us. If I'm ever in Australia, I probably won't come back....
Cheers, Darren


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

Curious, we don't have "Find backward limit", or "find forward limit" function in the motion control screen. We supposedly have the last software update for this machine. Any ideas?


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

sorry software is different in Thunder, I was thinking of Storm.. any luck yet?


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

Update: Just received new encoder cable. I've attached cable (without routing through machine thankfully), and we still get the same exact issue. platen moves along x-axis about 1.5 inches, then we get the "E" error on drive in electrical cabinet. What next, encoder strip???


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

What's also strange, is that if I push platen well past where the initial error occurs, it still shows an error on startup. it only doesn't show error on start-up with platen all the way to front. To me, that doesn't point to any single spot on the encoder strip.


----------



## Kiwo Tech (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear it's still not going, check again position of encoder reader, try placing it a little to one side then the other, it really seems like it's not tracking the scale properly


----------



## Nogginhed (Apr 7, 2015)

I am happy to report that we have solved the problem. We received a new encoder strip yesterday, and installed tonight. this was the cause of the issue. Hope this helps others who read the thread. The good news for troubleshooting is that it's okay to throw parts at a problem, Kornit allows returns on parts (encoder cable for example in our case). Time to clean the heads and get this puppy printing again!
Cheers, Darren


----------

